# Abs wiring loom water damage



## Sabaselfsit (Nov 7, 2010)

Golf mk 4. Abs fault code. The plug to the rear right abs sensor had a loose seal on one of the two cables, so water had traveled into the plug and corroded it. Changed the abs sensor and changed the wiring loom that goes from the plug connection and into the compartment of the car. 









The wiring loom I bought original from VW. It had the plug in one end and just two wires in the other end with just enought cable lenght to get inside the car. But when I cut the old cable inside the car under the rear seat I discovered that the water had actually traveled along the stranded copper wire. You can see the ugly dirty color of the brown cable. 









So I cleaned the wires in the brown cable the best I could with some DeoxIT D5 and let it dry and then soldered the new cable to the old cable that continues forward inside the car. This was in March 2019. All went well until now, December 2019 when the ABS light came back and same fault;

00287 - ABS Wheel speed sensor; Rear Right (G44)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

Took the plug to the sensor apart and it is dry and nice. Wheel speed sensor is almost new. So I am thinking it it probably my soldering on the brown cable inside the car that has lost it's ability to transfer the electrical signal. If I delete the fault code I can drive sometimes 45 minutes before the fault comes back. So it is a sporadic fault. 


So any advice how to clean/treat these water damaged stranded copper wires inside the brown cable to be able to solder this properly? I am sure this cable had water in it all the way forward to the abs pump, but changing all the wiring to there will be painful...


----------



## TomBGun (Dec 30, 2020)

Sabaselfsit said:


> Golf mk 4. Abs fault code. The plug to the rear right abs sensor had a loose seal on one of the two cables, so water had traveled into the plug and corroded it. Changed the abs sensor and changed the wiring loom that goes from the plug connection and into the compartment of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you sort it? I have. Exactly the same but front left ( passenger) side. I’m nearly past the point of being able to splice in now. I have 4 wires as the brake wear sensor is in the loom too!! Cheers


----------

